# The Dukan diet



## magosienne (Jan 2, 2010)

I saw a book about it on the shelves of my favorite bookstore. Honestly, what's up with all those doctors and their own diet program ? Like i would share the miraculous recipe that erases on my waist the second slice of Yule log i ate this past Christmas (i don't care, it was so good !).

Still i find it interesting to read about the new popular diet.

~~~

This high-protein type diet was created by French nutritionist and eating behaviour specialist Dr Pierre Dukan.
This high-protein type diet was created by French nutritionist and eating behaviour specialist Dr Pierre Dukan.

*How it works*

Similar to a high protein diet, the Dukan diet has a 4-phase programme. It's high in protein, low in calories and also reduces your appetite. Whatâ€™s more, the bodyâ€™s absorption of protein leads to high calorie expenditure and allows weight loss without loss of muscle strength.

The programme also takes the post-diet period into account and helps you avoid putting weight back on when you return to a normal eating pattern.

*The phases*

- Pure protein attack phase: you only eat protein, i.e. meat, poultry, fish, seafood and fat-free dairy products. This phase lasts for 3 to 10 days depending on your target.

- Cruise phase: like the attack phase, only vegetables are gradually added to the protein. All that's off the menu are starchy foods (potatoes, sweetcorn, peas, lentils, green beans etc).

Then you alternate these 2 phases until you reach your desired weight (maximum loss 1kg per week).

- Consolidation phase: you return to normal eating as slowly as possible to avoid the dreaded yo-yo effect, reintroducing forbidden foods gradually. Allow for 10 days of consolidation for each kilo lost.

- Stabilisation phase: you eat normally, respecting two golden rules: have a pure-protein day once a week for life, and eat 3 tablespoons of oats and bran per day.

*Foods allowed during phase 1*

Meat (beef and veal), poultry without the skin on (apart from duck and goose), lean ham, fish, seafood, fat-free dairy products, water, tea and coffee can all be eaten in whatever quantities you want. _All other foods are cut out._

*Foods allowed during phase 2*

The above mentioned foods and vegetables (apart from potatoes, rice, sweetcorn, peas, lentils, green beans and avocadoes).

*A typical day during the attack phase*

Breakfast: Unsweetened coffee or tea, either 1 or 2 low-fat yoghurts (fruit yoghurts if desired) or 200g fromage frais, and either 1 slice of turkey or ham with the fat cut off, or a boiled egg, or a bran pancake.

Snack: 1 yoghurt or 100g of fat-free fat fromage frais (optional).

Lunch: Seafood sticks, crab, 1 turkey escalope, and either 1 helping fromage frais or a bran pancake.

Snack: 1 yoghurt or 100g fat-free fromage frais (optional).

Dinner: Chicken liver or a hard-boiled egg, fish or shellfish, 1 yoghurt.

*Results*

The attack phase guarantees substantial weight loss.

*Plus points*

Weight loss is initially fast then controlled.

This diet includes a long stabilisation period.

The Dukan diet allows for 2 'pigouts' per week so you can have your cake, eat it and avoid getting downhearted!

*Downsides*

As phase 1 is very low in fibre, you may experience constipation.

The first phase has the same disadvantages as a high protein diet, notably the risk of deficiencies. Itâ€™s advisable to take vitamin and mineral supplements to avoid any problems.

You can eat as much egg and meat as you want during the early phases, and this could increase your cholesterol levels.

*Warning*

As with any diet, there is a risk of nutritional deficiency. Consult your doctor for advice on vitamin and mineral supplements.

http://www.sofeminine.co.uk/guide/health/f5437-the-dukan-diet.html

Source


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks like Atkins and South Beach.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 2, 2010)

It definately reminds me of the Adkins diet, except that one can only eat no more than 20 grams of carbs (grean leafy carbs) per day, during the initial phase.

This phase can last indefinately, but is usually recommended for 2 weeks.

Then go up to 50 grams of carbs per day during the maintenance phase, which can go on indefinately.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DreeS (Jan 2, 2010)

I've found that simply eating more fruits and veggies has helped me maintain my weight. These fancy diet plans has never worked for me.


----------



## dietblaster (Apr 30, 2010)

Either I've been living under a rock or everyone is keeping this diet a secret! Been on far too many diets already and ready to dive in to this one! LOL Just joined dukandietforum .com in hopes that I could connect with someone close who has answers.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 30, 2010)

I agree. More fruit and veggies. Less refined stuff and sugar and soda and you'd be good to go.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 30, 2010)

Originally Posted by *DreeS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've found that simply eating more fruits and veggies has helped me maintain my weight. My thoughts exactly. This diet plan doesn't seem very healthy.


----------



## HairEgo (May 1, 2010)

I dont think one NEEDS that much protein...


----------

